# My Favourite Exotic Gecko



## Operation-Goanna (Mar 24, 2017)

green jewelled geckos from new Zealand.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 24, 2017)

No inage there matey.


----------



## Operation-Goanna (Mar 26, 2017)

Are you on computer or phone?


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm on a laptop, and I can't see it either.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 27, 2017)

yeah, doesn't appear to be showing up. Some of the new caledonian/madagascan geckos look fab.


----------

